# New Problem or An Old One I Have Never Seen



## Rduce

Ok, so the other night I set my 922 to record two different sat channels because I was not going to be home in time to watch either show. I get home at about the halfway mark of each recording and go to watch one of the programs from the start, but the since the program I want to watch is being recorded on the second tuner I can't switch to that program it keeps defaulting to the 1st tuner. There was no way the receiver would allow me to watch the second tuner program while both tuners were recording. It would allow me only if I stopped the second tuner recording and I did not wish to do that. My old 722K would allow me to watch whichever tuner I wanted while it recorded on both, WTF is it with this POS receiver anyway!!


----------



## tampa8

All you had to do was go to the recording in the DVR menu and start from the beginning (or at any point you wanted) 
You also can pick either channel being recorded by manually entering the channel number or going to the guide and picking that program, but you would have to watch from that point forward.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It might also matter whether you are running in solo or dual mode... In dual mode, it might not let you change to that channel and it definitely doesn't let you swap to the other tuner while a recording is in progress... but watching from the DVR My Recordings menu should always work.


----------



## Rduce

tampa8 said:


> All you had to do was go to the recording in the DVR menu and start from the beginning (or at any point you wanted)
> You also can pick either channel being recorded by manually entering the channel number or going to the guide and picking that program, but you would have to watch from that point forward.


I realize this is how it is suppose to work, but I am here to tell you I could not watch only the program recording on tuner 1. Any attempts to go live on tuner 2 warned me that the recording on tuner 1 would end. I have since tried to recreate the issue and have had the same results each time I have tried it. I am in solo mode the receiver is only hooked up to my main television set at this time. I really enjoy the 922 when it is working properly, unfortunately that seems to be about only 80% of the time!

This only happens when both sat channels are in use. It will not recreate when using OTA channels.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

How are you trying to get to the other tuner?

When recordings are in progress, you can't just type channel numbers... it will give you the warning about recordings in progress.

You have to either go to the DVR and start from there (if you are wanting to watch the recording in progress) OR go to the EPG and select the channel to change to from there.


----------



## Rduce

Stewart Vernon said:


> How are you trying to get to the other tuner?
> 
> When recordings are in progress, you can't just type channel numbers... it will give you the warning about recordings in progress.
> 
> You have to either go to the DVR and start from there (if you are wanting to watch the recording in progress) OR go to the EPG and select the channel to change to from there.


I try to get to the second tuner recording by going into the icon and then clicking Live TV. I have also attempted to use the guide to switch to the program, but in either case it will tell me it MUST stop the tuner 1 recording...Something is amiss, because I swear I used to could do this, but I have had the original and 3 replacement receivers since January, so I do not recall which one worked the way it was suppose to. Clearly, this is not the one...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I know you said you are only hooked up to one TV... but are you absolutely sure you aren't in duo mode? The behavior you are describing is pretty much what I would expect of a 922 in duo mode. The only way to change the modes is with the button on the front of the receiver... it wouldn't hurt to check and see if this is the case.


----------



## Rduce

Stewart Vernon said:


> I know you said you are only hooked up to one TV... but are you absolutely sure you aren't in duo mode? The behavior you are describing is pretty much what I would expect of a 922 in duo mode. The only way to change the modes is with the button on the front of the receiver... it wouldn't hurt to check and see if this is the case.


The unit is in solo mode so I can use the PIP function, which will not work when both Sat channels are recording either. The dang thing will not let me off of tuner 1!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Something is definitely wrong then... because I don't have those issues with my 922 in solo mode. I only have the issues you have IF I switch to duo mode. In solo mode, I have no issues with PiP when any or all of the tuners are recording.


----------



## Rduce

Of the 4 922's I have had since the end of January this one is the most stable, other than this problem, so I guess I will learn to live with it.


----------



## rtd2

Probably gonna have to live with it Rduce. Im on my first 922 and really like it but its been buggy since I got it a yr ago. Last night it recorded the newlyweds program on ch 192 when I got home it was showing recording in folder but no red light on dvr no option to stop or delete the recording, starting the recording playback wasn't even the same show ...btw did I mention I never hit record before I left nor was this show scheduled to record ....unfortunately the 922
Had much more potential but its been all but abandoned ...oh I had to force a nightly update to stop the pseudo recording


----------



## Rduce

rtd2 said:


> Probably gonna have to live with it Rduce. Im on my first 922 and really like it but its been buggy since I got it a yr ago. Last night it recorded the newlyweds program on ch 192 when I got home it was showing recording in folder but no red light on dvr no option to stop or delete the recording, starting the recording playback wasn't even the same show ...btw did I mention I never hit record before I left nor was this show scheduled to record ....unfortunately the 922
> Had much more potential but its been all but abandoned ...oh I had to force a nightly update to stop the pseudo recording


I had a similar problem with my first 922 I got. It would record shows that it was not scheduled to record and not record shows it was. It also would show the record LED on and I knew it had nothing scheduled to record and when I would go and look there was nothing being recorded at all and the only way to get the record LED to go off was reboot it. It eventually froze up trying to delete a recording and that was it, 6 weeks old and had to be replaced. The next one I got lasted a mere 4 days and the next one after that 2 weeks. This last one, and I mean this is the last one, I will be done with the model if this one goes, but has been pretty good for the most part. I miss my old 722K's reliability!


----------



## Lemony Snicket

All of my 922 units have done this as well. Even my 722's have done this. My latest 922 just bit the dust as the hard drive has failed again. Once again I get to loose all of my recorded shows with no way to view them at all. What a bummer this has been. I have been through 3 or 4 of these as I have lost count. I am not very happy.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

You can connect an external hard drive to your receiver to transfer recordings so you do not lose the recordings. Is a replacement receiver being sent to you? Please let me know so I can assist you further. Thanks.



Lemony Snicket said:


> All of my 922 units have done this as well. Even my 722's have done this. My latest 922 just bit the dust as the hard drive has failed again. Once again I get to loose all of my recorded shows with no way to view them at all. What a bummer this has been. I have been through 3 or 4 of these as I have lost count. I am not very happy.


----------



## Rduce

Lemony Snicket said:


> All of my 922 units have done this as well. Even my 722's have done this. My latest 922 just bit the dust as the hard drive has failed again. Once again I get to loose all of my recorded shows with no way to view them at all. What a bummer this has been. I have been through 3 or 4 of these as I have lost count. I am not very happy.


I never leave anything on the receiver's hard drive that I wish to keep. I transfer it immediately to save from a possible loss. I hear your pain, this is the LAST 922 I will have, when this one blows up that is it for me.


----------

